# PMs



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

My User CP says I have 43 messages stored, but I can only view 8 in my inbox.
How do I view the older messages? I'm looking for a couple recipes I was PMed 2/8/08.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

In addition to your IN box you have a SENT box.  

If all your messages don't show, there should be a "Page 1 of X"  below the last message, just as in a thread.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

I don't have a page 1 of x, Andy.

Are they stored somewhere else? I know I've received more than 8 PMs and my dates aren't going back far enough to let me retrieve that recipe.

I see now that my Sent messages and the 8 in my Inbox is what's giving me a total of 43.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

They are not stored elsewhere that I know of.  If you can see all 43 of the emails that your counter says you have, I am stumped. 

I am headed out. I'll check back later.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

I have a question in to the admin group to help solve your problem.


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Hey, that's great, Andy!
It's actually one of the admin's recipes I'm trying to retrieve , Kitchenelf's slaw and Boston Butt sauce recipe recipe.

I must have cleared my messages thinking they would go into a deleted folder


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2008)

Pacanis, they are in your Sent Box. Click on the little arrow beside where it says Inbox, there will be a drop down menu and you can select your Sent Box there. Hopefully what you are looking for is in there. There are only 8 messages in your Inbox. Sorry, thats the best help I can offer, we can't view PMs or inboxes other than our own so I hope that helps!


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for trying to help, Alix.
The messages in my sent box appear to be only messages I have sent, not the messages that used to be in my inbox and are no longer there. Plus it doesn't go back far enough anyway. I need to get back to 2/2/08.


----------



## Alix (May 3, 2008)

The number 43 represents the total number of PMs that are saved under your name. So that means 35 (sent) + 8 (inbox) = 43. Thats all the PMs you have.  At some point you must have accidentally deleted those recipes. Sorry Pacanis! Try using the Advanced Search for KE's recipes. That should at least help you find them.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

If you know who sent em (Elfie is one), I guess the best thing to do is go back and see if they can send it again. When someone sends me recipes or I see one I like I copy it into a Word file for storage so I don't have to worry about deleting the wrong PM when making room.
Of course, be sure to cut and paste who's recipe it is too, I didn't do that at first and now I have tons I am going back and figuring out who gave em to me!


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

I usually print them off, but in this case I knew they would be all nice and tidy in a thread I started..... all of them that is except the one that was PMed to me 

No biggie. I could always politely ask for her to send it again, but I guess I expected my missing PMs to be saved somewhere, like a mail program puts them in a deleted items folder until you _really_ want to delete them and not just move them to make room.

I'll have to get in the habit of saving them myself somewhere.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

lol, thought this thread was gonna be about, well, you know. 

mad cow's disease was already used...


----------



## pacanis (May 3, 2008)

Now, now, BT.....


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

Prime Ministers?


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I usually print them off, but in this case I knew they would be all nice and tidy in a thread I started..... all of them that is except the one that was PMed to me
> 
> No biggie. I could always politely ask for her to send it again, but I guess I expected my missing PMs to be saved somewhere, like a mail program puts them in a deleted items folder until you _really_ want to delete them and not just move them to make room.
> 
> I'll have to get in the habit of saving them myself somewhere.


 

My process is different.  

If there is something I want to save from an online source, I always copy it right away to my hard drive.  That way I have direct control over its destiny.  Recipes on food sites are sometimes removed, sites disappear, servers crash and stuff is lost...

I never could see the need for a recipe box on a website where you could store stuff from that site for future reference. Plus, It's a lot easier to find on my hard drive.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 3, 2008)

43 PMs .. i am jealous ...


----------



## GB (May 3, 2008)

The flip side to that Andy is that hard drive crash and die too so you could lose your stuff just as easily that way. Servers crash, but are usually backed up so it is rare that stuff is permanently lost.

That being said, I do it the same way you do.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

GB said:


> The flip side to that Andy is that hard drive crash and die too so you could lose your stuff just as easily that way...


 

Which is why I bought an external hard drive!


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

i do all three. 

i use epi's and recipezaar's recipe boxes, and the really good, tnt (by me)one's get stored on hard drive. the really really good one's get printed out.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i do all three.
> 
> i use epi's and recipezaar's recipe boxes, and the really good, tnt (by me)one's get stored on hard drive. the really really good one's get printed out.


 

So how do you know where to look for a recipe?  It could be in 4 different places.  If it;s in epi's recipe box AND is really reqally good, is it in two places?


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

yup. the really really good one's are in 3 places: hard copy, hard drive, and the respective website's recipe box.

the really good one's are in 2 places. hard drive and recipe box.


----------



## VickiQ (May 4, 2008)

(((Buckytom))) I just tried to give you good karma and I couldn't but, here's the reason why- Your quote from the song Everlong brought back good memories of my son Jymm, this was one of the songs his band would play that I actually enjoyed another favorite of mine was Glycerine-I guess I could've pmed this to you but, thanks all the same.Much love and energy, a teary eyed Vicki


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2008)

That's OK, VickiQ. Glycerine is one of my favorite songs, too.
"Don't let the days go by....."

Interesting though how many use their computers for recipe storage. I'm more of a grab a piece of paper and set it on the counter kind of guy, although I did just make a dressing for cole slaw reading it off my laptop.
Of course because I was on battery power the screen went to sleep on me too soon


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2008)

pacanis said:


> ...because I was on battery power the screen went to sleep on me too soon


 

That's adjustable.


----------



## pacanis (May 4, 2008)

Done Andy. As soon as I finished in the kitchen. 
What I'd like to find the setting for though is NOT having the screen turn off if it's plugged in. I have everything set to Never, and still I need to wake it up sometimes and tap my login even though I don't have a password set. Sometimes I even need to tap the power button to get it out of hibernation. A call to Dell might be in order.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2008)

Start-->Settings-->Control Panel-->Power Options-->Power Schemes


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2008)

VickiQ said:


> (((Buckytom))) I just tried to give you good karma and I couldn't but, here's the reason why- Your quote from the song Everlong brought back good memories of my son Jymm, this was one of the songs his band would play that I actually enjoyed another favorite of mine was Glycerine-I guess I could've pmed this to you but, thanks all the same.Much love and energy, a teary eyed Vicki


 
karma rightbackatcha, vicki.

it's always surprising how connected we all are. i don't know why we don't see that more often.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 5, 2008)

Glycerine is a cool song.


----------



## buckytom (May 5, 2008)

i'm still waiting for listerine mouthwash to be advertised using that song.


you know it's gonna happen.





lis-ter-een!


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 5, 2008)

I love the old 45 rPMs!


----------

